# 94 Altima low idle shakes



## tpelletter (Jun 27, 2008)

When I started up my 94 nissan altima this evening it has a very low idle, and kind of sounds like a lawn mower when you step on the gas. It also has a slow exceleration. No check engine light Any thoughts as to what this may be?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like a bad injector! While the engine is running, disconnect each injector harness connector and see which one causes the engine to run even rougher! The one that doesn't cause a change in idle, is the problem injector!


----------

